# Sunroof screen



## archrenov8 (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone removed the mesh screen from the sunroof and replaced it with a solid screen that blocks out all light? I am helping my best friend pick out a MINI, and he does not want the sunroof, because it lets too much light in. 

But just about everything in the lots has a sunroof, so we may have to custom order. It would be great for him if he could take something off the lot, to save the ordering time.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

On the Z3/M Coupes BMW offered an accessory part that was solid and covered the moon roof (it also did not have a cover, not even a mesh). Perhaps, MINI will offer or does offer something similar? BTW this is one of the reason why I ordered my MINI sans sunroof.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

I ended up just making something out of a sunshade. some other info here:

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87945&highlight=make+sun+shade


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

He could always get it (the sunroof glass) tinted really darkly.


----------



## archrenov8 (Feb 5, 2007)

We solved it. We ordered one without a sunroof.


----------



## amanz19901 (Aug 4, 2007)

doesn't mini offer the checkered sticker thing for the sunroof?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I have not attempted it yet, but have thought that a simple piece of opaque fabric could attach by velco to the mesh screen, then roll up with it into the headliner. Just feeling around up there it seems like there's enough room for a little extra thickness on the the shade. Attaching by velcro would make it reversible if you changed your mind or when ready to sell. The idea of putting a piece of cardboard up in my roof seems aesthetically unpleasing and my dealer advised against tinting, saying that heat buildup could break the glass. In general, the mesh screens seem to be the wave of the future over solid shades and I also am not fond of them.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> I have not attempted it yet, but have thought that a simple piece of opaque fabric could attach by velco to the mesh screen, then roll up with it into the headliner. Just feeling around up there it seems like there's enough room for a little extra thickness on the the shade. Attaching by velcro would make it reversible if you changed your mind or when ready to sell. The idea of putting a piece of cardboard up in my roof seems aesthetically unpleasing and my dealer advised against tinting, saying that heat buildup could break the glass. In general, the mesh screens seem to be the wave of the future over solid shades and I also am not fond of them.


The thichness of the velcro would probably be the problem...not the fabric. Velcro stuck together is about 1/16 of an inch...6 or 7 wraps is going to get huge. I cosidered attaching some silk fabric to it with spray glue...but wife had a knife in her hand. I'm still in favor of some sort of removable cover which fits in between the mesh and glass (Not "cardboard", something a bit classier)


----------

